# PregnancyTest



## ncgirl (May 19, 2010)

Patient came with GI problems and potential pregnancy symptoms. 81025(pregnancy test) was done. Had 99213 visit. Should we put -25 on the E&M?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## brownm (May 19, 2010)

No you dont need a modifier for the preg test


----------



## ncgirl (May 24, 2010)

Thanks so much. could you please explain why?


----------



## ewinnacott (May 24, 2010)

The 99213 and the 81025 don't bundle per CCI so you don't need a modifier but more info is needed. Is the prime dx for the GI issue or the pregnancy?? Actually I don't think it matters either way as long as one of the dx's for the office visit is related to testing for pregnancy


----------



## ncgirl (May 25, 2010)

Thank you. Appreciate your help.


----------

